# Tomb King/necron conversion?



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Not exactly sure why, but for those of you who have seen the tomb kings war sphynx, Do you think it would look cool/be a cool 'conversion' for a necron army (if painted accordingly?) Link below is war sphynx. the build im looking at is the second picture. tell me what you think, and if itd be worth the money.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440004a&prodId=prod1190053a


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

First off, wrong section. This should be in the Modelling section. Second, what exactly would the Warsphinx be? I could see converting the Sepulchral Stalkers into Wraith but I just can't see the Warsphinx being made into something Necron. Perhaps has a bit of ancient Necron/Necrontyr scenery.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Well not converting it into something already necron like a wraith or a tomb spider, but like if GW　came out with new necron models. Like the necrons would have a unit called a warsphynx with its own set of stats and stuff. here lemme see if i can change where this thread is. err....how do i do that?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> First off, wrong section. This should be in the Modelling section.


Rather than just berate, you could have used the report function? :wink: 

If a thread is wrong or misplaced, use the report function in the top corner of your post and ask for the thread to be moved. 


On topic, I cannot see any use for the sphynx in a necron conversion, though I do plan to make wraith equivalents out of the stalkers.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Rather than just berate, you could have used the report function? :wink:
> 
> If a thread is wrong or misplaced, use the report function in the top corner of your post and ask for the thread to be moved.
> 
> ...


I could see it as a monolith, it firez lazas.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You could use the Sphinx as a ForgeWorld Tomb Stalker if you liked?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

locustgate said:


> I could see it as a monolith, it firez lazas.


And is ridiculously undersized. 



Aramoro said:


> You could use the Sphinx as a ForgeWorld Tomb Stalker if you liked?


This makes sense, but I`d prefer the stalker model itself. Had a look at the sprues today, and I can see many parts a being suitably decorative on necron conversions like a death mask on a lith somewhere, but I don`t think you can really get away with flat out calling a sphynx as a lith. 

The khopesh swords and spears will work very well with CC variant necrons though, imagine a wraith with a massive warscythe, or some counts as pariah units wielding khopesh?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Thread Moved.*

I reckon you could put money on seeing a Tomb Stalker made from a War Sphinx soonish.

Although I like Serpion prefer the FW model.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> And is ridiculously undersized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen a size comparison of a sphinx to anything else..


----------



## tau112 (Jun 30, 2010)

Unless you could use it for some kind of c'tan perhaps?
You could one up but use the deceiver or night bringer rules.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

locustgate said:


> I haven't seen a size comparison of a sphinx to anything else..


In the same league as a stegadon. 



tau112 said:


> Unless you could use it for some kind of c'tan perhaps?
> You could one up but use the deceiver or night bringer rules.


Now it`s ridiculously _oversized._ Do it if you want, but I`ve never seen fit to give something a bigger base than it needs. Especially when the Nightbringer in particular benefits from a smaller base size when using the Gaze of Death abiltiy. 

At best, I can see a tomb spyder/stalker counts as. But that`s just me, I`m pretty finicky about counts as stuff.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Or i know there are stories about the C'tan dragon thing thats imprisoned on that one planet (man thats specific). You could create rules for that and use the sphynx for that.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

The Void Dragon is imprisoned on Mars and the conversion just doesn't work for it.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Are there any stats for that? also, what would u use for a conversion then?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

All C'tan are shapeshifters but they choose a form that suits them so the void dragon would be A humanoid Menagerie of mechanics.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

if you ask me that damn model is just waitin for me a chaos loving whore to get ahold of.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Couldnt you convert a Tomb stalker or something similar too? to make it more dragon-like, as they can shapeshift so they dont have to have one specific form.


----------

